# General Purpose leather cleaner & conditioner



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Im looking for a decent general purpose leather cleaner and a conditioner as I am nearly out of my KKD Lush Leather cleaner but want to try something else that might be a bit better at cleaning or more cost effective.

In the past I have used the following


Lexol Leather cleaner : Rated 7/10
AutoGlyn Leather cleaner : Rated 6/10
KKD Lush Leather/conditioner : Rated 7/10

What could others recommend please.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr Leather 

Defiantly consider this :thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you looking for a deep cleaner or a maintenance cleaner?
Consider protection rather than conditioning which is not necessary and counter productive.
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## madmax172 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gliptone. Smells like new leather and easy to use. Good info on their website. Used AG before and Gliptone is much less slimy.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Got a spare leather care kit 1l size from M&K if you want it Jon. Would come without the brush though bud.:thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

judyb said:


> Are you looking for a deep cleaner or a maintenance cleaner?
> Consider protection rather than conditioning which is not necessary and counter productive.
> Cheers
> Judyb


It is mainly for at work when I am doing a full monty on the cars. If it is just a trade valet I will probably get some more KKD or Lexol. However for the showroom cars ie Aston and 911 I want something superior, that will clean well yet not leave that plasticy shine that a lot of products leave behind.



Moet1974 said:


> Got a spare leather care kit 1l size from M&K if you want it Jon. Would come without the brush though bud.:thumb:


Drop me a PM please bud with the ££


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to use a deep cleaning product to remove any built up sheen. Sheen us generally caused by using conditioners that contain oils or waxes which simply sit on the surface.
Try Auto Foam and then protect with Auto Protect - trade prices available for bulk buy and full technical support.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Give DodoJuice a try, I've just started using it on my cream leather, I've tried most of the others and this is the best so far:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Another +1 for Dodo Juice - It has the best performance:value ratio IMO

Works out cheaper than Dr Leather with the same cleaning ability.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The dodo juice leather cleaner and sealant is fantastic sooooo quick and easy to use.





Gonz.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> The dodo juice leather cleaner and sealant is fantastic sooooo quick and easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the pics that did it for me, LTT is seriously good stuff but dodo is what I use now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Same as above. On the back of gonzo's pics and recommendation I bought the DJ leather cleaner and sealant. Brilliant stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter77 said:


> I bought the DJ leather cleaner and sealant.


Is a conditioner not needed?
I notice that CarChem has a 3-step process when China was reviewed by DW:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392686

Otherwise I'm very tempted by the Dodo Juice as above.
I previously used Gliptone cleaner and conditioner which was good (proper leather smell, like for saddles!)


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Furniture Clinic leather ultra clean i found to be excellent 10/10
todds


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sid said:


> Is a conditioner not needed?
> I notice that CarChem has a 3-step process when China was reviewed by DW:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392686
> 
> ...


The sealant is the conditioner as it leaves the leather really suppal and soft. Modern leather doesn't need that oily messy stuff you used to treat leather with.

Gonz


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not a great pic but this was the finish after the sealant. Definitely nothing was needed to be added to the leather after.



Gonz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2017)

Peter77 said:


> Same as above. On the back of gonzo's pics and recommendation I bought the DJ leather cleaner and sealant. Brilliant stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me to, great stuff, it says on labelling don't use (or not recommended) on old leather can't quite remember exact wording off top of my head, but i never could resist doing something that says don't do it, low and behold a 20 year old leather arm chair came up a treat


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha classic, I bet you love wet paint signs and keep off the grass signs. 


Gonz.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Gonz, love the interior of your car. What vehicle is it?
Do you use it for the home leather sofas too?

I'd be interested to know how it compares, Dodo Juice v Furniture Clinic.
Anyone used them both??

A DW Review here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317787


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Dodo Juice SuperNatural
Auto Express Leather Cleaner Winner 2016
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/91555/dodo-juice-supernatural-leather-cleaner

_Dodo Juice doesn't claim to moisturise the hide, like some rivals, but certainly left a protective finish, which resisted our water droplet. It didn't leave a sticky surface, either - it felt soft and smooth. Where it really starred was for cleaning the leather, as it removed the most grime on test overall. It also made a good attempt at shifting the tricky ballpoint pen ink. As Supernatural *topped the cleaning tests by a clear margin, it was an easy choice to crown this as our winning leather cleaner.*_


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sid said:


> Gonz, love the interior of your car. What vehicle is it?
> Do you use it for the home leather sofas too?
> 
> I'd be interested to know how it compares, Dodo Juice v Furniture Clinic.
> ...


Not my car mate, it's an Audi Q5 that I detail every year. I believe the seats are an upgrade to the spec. 
Not used the leather cleaner indoors but I have used it on many car leather seats and it always works wonders.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo do a glaze for none leather too which is good, will last a couple of weeks but leaves a nice finish.



Gonz.


----------



## Marky899 (Feb 12, 2013)

i think you guys may have just swayed me into getting some of this Dodo juice leather cleaner and protectant as well. Looks like very good stuff and cant see any bad reviews on it at all.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Marky899 said:


> i think you guys may have just swayed me into getting some of this Dodo juice leather cleaner and protectant as well. Looks like very good stuff and cant see any bad reviews on it at all.


I bought both on the back of gonzos recommendation. It's excellent stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive been using it a while now on my black RX seats and the wife's red IS seats. 

Its bloody brilliant. The black seats in my car look great and have a nice matt finish, same with the red seats on my wifes car

The red seats looks awful when its shiny but dodo juice has certainly made a cracking product and it brings back the lovely matt finish!


----------

